# Help, info needed!



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I just filled up my 220, got the water to the correct salinity and added a few canister filters from my other tanks to begin cycling it, I came home to a burning smell and weird noise, luckily found out what it was and unplugged it. I guess one of the heaters broke and/or shorted out in the water! I'm glad I came home when I did, now what i need to know: is my water any good or do I need to replace it all or what do I need to do? Any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jessefish (Aug 9, 2010)

from what it seems your fan broke inside your filter, i say just buy a new one and the water should be okay


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

fan? inside a filter i think your refering to an impeller but he stated that it was the heater. anyhow i would think it would be fine heaters dont have any dangerous chemicals in them or anything but im not posotive i guess if your unsure and no one has an answer its always better safe then sorry


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

True, just that 220 gallons of RO water and salt, and I JUST put the salt in today...$$... I think I'll wait and test the water and keep an eye on it. it'll be a while before I add fish anyways.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah i can imagine. a 200 gallon salt mix is like $50-$60 isnt it?


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

well a bucket of salt is $50, and that does 150 gallons, about a bucket and a half


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

pricey... sucks to hear that one of your heaters bombed on you. Yeah i would just keep an eye on the water and go from there


----------



## noahhill (Jul 31, 2010)

I have had the honer of "disecting " a few broken heaters in the past and the ones I have took apart/broke are made up of ceramic and steal wire . And i have had a heater expload in my 55 gal tank before ( and didn't kill the cycling fish, my tank is grounded) but water was fine . Hope I was of some help !


----------

